# Long Distance Calls From Paris



## vincenzi (May 19, 2009)

We are going to Paris for 10 days in July.  Has anyone used Tel 3 Advantage when calling from overseas?  The quote is only 2 cents a minute to call from Paris to US.  I do not have to sign a contract.


----------



## vincenzi (May 19, 2009)

I just found out that with this service I can only call from US to International.  What is the cheapest way to call from Paris to US?  Thanks.


----------



## scotlass (May 19, 2009)

I've always used an MCI card which requires the access code for France, available on the MCI website.  Calls are cheap and the card can be purchased at BJ's or Costco.


----------



## vincenzi (May 20, 2009)

I will do what you suggested.  Thank you for the information.


----------



## javabean (Jun 10, 2009)

If you will be traveling with a laptop, download Skype. Reliable, inexpensive and easy to use. There have been threads regarding Skype in the Lounge section here on TUG.


----------



## irishween (Jun 10, 2009)

I love using Skype.  We used it in Aruba and Mexico.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 10, 2009)

If it's just phone calls you're interested in my daughter was just at the Marriott Champs Elysses and their 'call from the room' was ridiculous, so she bought a calling card at at a nearby cigaret shop for 20 euros that gave her 800 minutes of calling time Paris to home ... the only bug in the system is that the hotel charged for each minute even though it was an 800 number to link up.  To avoid that she had to use the pay phones in the lower level of the hotel to use the card -- very much worth the effort IMO.  She called everyone she knew from Paris and still had 400 minutes on the card when she got home and I'll use it in Sept when I'm there!  

Brian

Brian


----------



## vincenzi (Jun 11, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> If it's just phone calls you're interested in my daughter was just at the Marriott Champs Elysses and their 'call from the room' was ridiculous, so she bought a calling card at at a nearby cigaret shop for 20 euros that gave her 800 minutes of calling time Paris to home ... the only bug in the system is that the hotel charged for each minute even though it was an 800 number to link up.  To avoid that she had to use the pay phones in the lower level of the hotel to use the card -- very much worth the effort IMO.  She called everyone she knew from Paris and still had 400 minutes on the card when she got home and I'll use it in Sept when I'm there!
> 
> Brian
> 
> Brian


We are staying at the Marriott Champs Elysses.  So, that sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 12, 2009)

I would either get a cheap unlocked GSM phone and buy a sim there or get a calling card there. The calling card will probably be cheaper but the Cell phone will be more convenient. 

Cheers


----------

